# Are there NFL cycling jerseys?



## Van-Go (Feb 26, 2009)

I know there are jerseys for colleges and the Armed Services. Are there cycling jerseys for professional sports. NFL teams? Can't seem to find any....


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

seriously?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I just want a jersey that says "ME" with a big picture of a couger.


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

I doubt it. That markets seems like it would only consist of, well, you! You can have a custom jersey made but be prepared for snickers and jeers at the trailhead.


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh, and the reason you see college cycling jerseys is that most colleges have a cycling program, hence the jerseys. Can't say that I have ever heard of an NFL cycling club.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

just get a kids football jersey & wear that haha...

should be nice & breathable right? they're full of holes already lol


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

let me ask you guys this..... Anyone else find football extremely boring ?


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

I just finished watching both AFC and NFC divisional championship games. So I guess I enjoy watching football. But I wouldn't want a cycling jersey.


----------



## Van-Go (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm always amazed at the effort with which people put forth to provide no answer what so ever. Probably better to just let something die, no?

At least none of you were pejorative.

So what a couple of you are saying is that Iron Maiden, Kiss, AC/DC, etc.all have cycling teams?

So, I like a certain team and shouldn't wear a jersey with their logo but wearing a beer jersey, cell phone company, a bank, or some other corporate logo that means nothing to me and doesn't support me is OK.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey if you want to look like an advertisement for the NFL you go right ahead. I have never seen an NFL cycling specific jersey (i.e. short sleeved, pockets in back, long cut in the rear, front zip sort of jersey). Why not just get one of the regular NFL jerseys and ride your bike while wearing it? They're not all that different from jerseys a lot of guys ride in.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

nuck_chorris said:


> let me ask you guys this..... Anyone else find football extremely boring ?


I love watching football! When I need a nap.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm holding out for Nashbar to offer a 3 wolf moon jersey.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Van-go, keep us updated if you find anything out there. I had no luck in my search, but I would rock a panthers jersey.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*Yawn*



Van-Go said:


> So what a couple of you are saying is that Iron Maiden, Kiss, AC/DC, etc.all have cycling teams?


No - it means that the folks over at Primal Wear have way too much time on their hands. As for the the beer or corporate logo jerseys, they are probably road-team jerseys, and that company sponsors the team. I never did get the appeal of being a rolling billboard.

Personally, I only have 1 "corporate" jersey - MTBR - and I won it.

Get a youth-size NFL jersey and have at it.

JMJ


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

nuck_chorris said:


> let me ask you guys this..... Anyone else find football extremely boring ?


----------



## Kronk (Jan 4, 2004)

Hey wv_bob, not sure if the trails could handle the amount of shredding that a 3 wolf moon jersey would enable riders to unleash.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I own a few jerseys:

1 team jersey for the undergraduate university I attended
1 Primal Wear jersey with no logos, but a pretty typical (for them) design. It was my first jersey and is probably 10yrs old now. I rarely wear it anymore, but it's a little warmer than my other jerseys, so I use it when it's a little cooler out.
1 Livestrong jersey...because I am a cancer survivor who rides a bike.
3 casual jerseys from Pearl Izumi and Mountain Hardware with no blatant logos (just small ones of the company who made it).

I also do not wish to be a rolling billboard per se, but my university jersey has a couple corporate logos on it. I didn't choose it for those logos. 

It's just very strange to be searching for a cycling jersey with some other sports team logos on it from an entirely different sport. I can totally see the NFL charging you $150 for a cycling jersey...like they do for their actual football jerseys. They wouldn't sell many.


----------



## flow_vs_speed (Nov 4, 2009)

I just can't imagine it would be flying off the shelves at the bike shop. But then again you do see the tuxedo tee shirt every once in a while, and irony is in style these days. I'd give Primal Wear a call. They are your best bet for something as awesome as this.


----------



## norcalruckus (May 18, 2005)

*Raiders*

Oakland Raider jerseys sell well, whether they go 4-12 or 12-4, the public loves them. I believe if they made a Raider bike jersey it would outsell any other sports team made to a bike jersey. I would personally buy one. And yes, some mountain bikers actually watch other sports.


----------



## emptybe_er (Jan 15, 2006)

Wearing a #4 jersey decorated in purple and yellow complete with the Vikings logos would be a tribute to mankind's timeless conflict of getting knocked-down and standing back up so often dealt with in mountain-biking.... 

Should I wear the jersey one more season or is it time to retire the garment?


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Kronk said:


> Hey wv_bob, not sure if the trails could handle the amount of shredding that a 3 wolf moon jersey would enable riders to unleash.


I don't see a problem, if the trail crew also sported the 3 wolf moon


----------



## dadat40 (Jan 3, 2005)

I was looking for a pro bike team football jersey.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

emptybe_er said:


> Wearing a #4 jersey decorated in purple and yellow complete with the Vikings logos would be a tribute to mankind's timeless conflict of getting knocked-down and standing back up so often dealt with in mountain-biking....
> 
> Should I wear the jersey one more season or is it time to retire the garment?


You should know there's no answer for that...let alone what team jersey that will be.


----------



## Van-Go (Feb 26, 2009)

I appreciate the intelligent and half-way intelligent responses I received.

Sadly, a few dim lights jumped to conclusions early on. Never really gave much thought as to whether I'd wear one. I was asking b/c a guy in our group lost his job and is moving. Avid cyclist and HUGE Steelers fan. A couple of us thought it might be a gift he'd get a kick out of so we were going to pitch in on it. He'd probably just tack it up in the bike stand/repair corner of the garage next to his other Steelers regalia and cycling posters to enjoy - but, he would have liked it.

I don't think they exist - we'll find something else. Again, thanks for the (helpful) responses.


----------



## Van-Go (Feb 26, 2009)

NateHawk said:


> I own a few jerseys:
> 
> 1 team jersey for the undergraduate university I attended
> 1 Primal Wear jersey with no logos, but a pretty typical (for them) design. It was my first jersey and is probably 10yrs old now. I rarely wear it anymore, but it's a little warmer than my other jerseys, so I use it when it's a little cooler out.
> ...


Probably will be buying a Livestrong too - for the same reasons you mentioned. Good luck to you.....


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Help yourself...*



Van-Go said:


> I appreciate the intelligent and half-way intelligent responses I received.
> 
> Sadly, a few dim lights jumped to conclusions early on. Never really gave much thought as to whether I'd wear one. I was asking b/c a guy in our group lost his job and is moving. Avid cyclist and HUGE Steelers fan. A couple of us thought it might be a gift he'd get a kick out of so we were going to pitch in on it. He'd probably just tack it up in the bike stand/repair corner of the garage next to his other Steelers regalia and cycling posters to enjoy - but, he would have liked it.
> 
> I don't think they exist - we'll find something else. Again, thanks for the (helpful) responses.


You could have helped yourself considerably if you had shared this information in your original post.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Ken in KC said:


> You could have helped yourself considerably if you had shared this information in your original post.


Why give all the details up front when you can leave a bunch out and not get the answers you're looking for, then act all butt hurt about it? DUH


----------



## Van-Go (Feb 26, 2009)

Ken in KC said:


> You could have helped yourself considerably if you had shared this information in your original post.


Perhaps - but I find it better to get to the point. I'm more apt to read a succinct post than a loquacious one. The background doesn't negate the simplicity of the inquiry - is there, or is there not, these sorts of jerseys.

The reason for the inquiry is incidental. I can't imagine why anyone would care _why_ I asked. But, point taken.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Okay...*



Van-Go said:


> Perhaps - but I find it better to get to the point. I'm more apt to read a succinct post than a loquacious one. The background doesn't negate the simplicity of the inquiry - is there, or is there not, these sorts of jerseys.
> 
> The reason for the inquiry is incidental. I can't imagine why anyone would care _why_ I asked. But, point taken.


You really consider a couple extra sentences talking too much? Okay, you win.

People are more likely to try and help if there's a reason to help. They're more likely to make fun if you hold back information and get your feelings hurt when you finally come forth with the back story.

You find it better to get to the point but you still gave us the background along with hurt feelings in the form of a back handed thank you.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Van-Go said:


> Perhaps - but I find it better to get to the point. I'm more apt to read a succinct post than a loquacious one. The background doesn't negate the simplicity of the inquiry - is there, or is there not, these sorts of jerseys.
> 
> The reason for the inquiry is incidental. I can't imagine why anyone would care _why_ I asked. But, point taken.


From my point of view, telling the reason you want to find one would help you get to the point faster, in that it would likely generate some passion and concern and get people to look harder or rack their brains more, that sort of thing. Never too much information afaic.


----------



## Van-Go (Feb 26, 2009)

I explained myself later b/c some assumptions were made and then built on. Not hurt feelings - I just wouldn't respond to a question I didn't know the answer to. Just me. Guess we could banter this back and forth some more but no point. 

Good enough - I see your point as well as mine.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

maybe you don't spend enough time on forums...but when asking a question, provide all the details you have/know so the conclusions people draw are as close to correct as possible.

if you ask a question with no background, then you force people to make hasty assumptions.

and  to your stiller fan friend. I lived in Pgh for a few years and know how that goes.

<---- NOT a stiller fan.


----------



## buryurfear14 (Mar 6, 2009)

This post should of never turn into what it has. good lord! I'd rather a question with a small explaination at most, then the answer, then the reason. That way the point of the post is taken care of right up front for anyone else seeking this information, and a discussion can be had after the fact for those more interested in the topic. 

I belong to more than a dozen forums and generally, people that make hasty assumptions on forums do so in real life as well. They are the same people that cause all the problems  

I think the football jersey's would be pretty cool. different and a little goofy for biking. A guy raced a national cross country race (quads, GNCC) in football pad's and his highschool jersey instead of "fox" or "troy lee designs" like everyone else. It's a good thing I wasn't racing that race because I would have hit a tree laughing.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

buryurfear14 said:


> I belong to more than a dozen forums and generally, people that make hasty assumptions on forums do so in real life as well. They are the same people that cause all the problems
> 
> .


Proving your own point?


----------



## buryurfear14 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lol neg. I didn't make any assumptions. I also don't start **** on forums by being an smart ass or a "cool guy.". Thanks for trying though! Now back to why I actually joined this forum for.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

To answer the question: no, doesn't look like there are any NFL cycling jerseys. 

The only way I could see you getting one would be to get a group of people who all wanted the same one and doing a custom jersey for your team. That'd be cool. 

I don't understand the hate for other sports here. You don't like it? Fine. But big deal if I like football and basketball. I won't hate on those who like baseball, though I don't like it.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

buryurfear14 said:


> Lol neg. I didn't make any assumptions. I also don't start **** on forums by being an smart ass or a "cool guy.". Thanks for trying though! Now back to why I actually joined this forum for.


Lighten up, it's winter (well, for many of us it is).


----------



## buryurfear14 (Mar 6, 2009)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> Lighten up, it's winter (well, for many of us it is).


it's never winter in florida! except this year, and it SUCKS!! I like the cold for about a day, then give me back my 90 degree heat!!

wasn't getting angry about the above posts, but I suppose it reads that way. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

buryurfear14 said:


> it's never winter in florida! except this year, and it SUCKS!! I like the cold for about a day, then give me back my 90 degree heat!!
> 
> wasn't getting angry about the above posts, but I suppose it reads that way. :smilewinkgrin:


Winters are pretty mild here, but it's been raining a lot lately, which also sucks (but we need it)...you can keep that 90 degree heat with the 99 percent humidity down there where it belongs


----------



## rekibtm (Mar 9, 2006)

Althoughr you guys flamed VAN-GO, I would dig a Dolphins jersey. I am hauge football fan and it is not borinig to me and many americans. I have thought about buying a smaller regualr football jersy to wear while riding. Maybe I will do it now just to piss off some of you guys j/k.




(I know it won't piss you off, and I am sure a few of my riding buddies would rock a dolphins jersey on the thrai too)


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

rekibtm said:


> I would dig a Dolphins jersey..


It's OK, the Dolphins made Hootie cry too. 

Maybe I oughta consider a Bengals jersey. Not only am I a fan, but my riding is a lot like their season was this year - come out of the gate like a house on fire, then run out of steam about halfway through, limp along to the finish, and end up embarrassed.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Thank you....*



wv_bob said:


> It's OK, the Dolphins made Hootie cry too.
> 
> Maybe I oughta consider a Bengals jersey. Not only am I a fan, but my riding is a lot like their season was this year - come out of the gate like a house on fire, then run out of steam about halfway through, limp along to the finish, and end up embarrassed.


Made me laugh. Thanks.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Furthermore...*



Ken in KC said:


> Made me laugh. Thanks.


I would have to rock a Chiefs cycling jersey:

Lot's of pre-season hype about the season, lot's of talk about improvements that are going to happen that will produce results, poor execution of the plans and improvements, lots of excuses why results didn't happen. Mediocre talent. Same sh!t, different year.

This year however.....


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

Ken in KC said:


> I would have to rock a Chiefs cycling jersey:
> 
> Lot's of pre-season hype about the season, lot's of talk about improvements that are going to happen that will produce results, poor execution of the plans and improvements, lots of excuses why results didn't happen. Mediocre talent. Same sh!t, different year.
> 
> This year however.....


I could care less about your chiefs (although I am glad they ditched LJ) but I hope your Royals have a good season soon, they deserve it.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

rekibtm said:


> Althoughr you guys flamed VAN-GO, I would dig a Dolphins jersey. I am hauge football fan and it is not borinig to me and many americans. I have thought about buying a smaller regualr football jersy to wear while riding. Maybe I will do it now just to piss off some of you guys j/k.
> 
> (I know it won't piss you off, and I am sure a few of my riding buddies would rock a dolphins jersey on the thrai too)


Then there's that only an American would call what the NFL teams play football, too....

I must admit I've watched every playoff game this year (dvr's are wonderful for that). Had season tickets for the 49ers for 20 years before Eddie's frickin' sister and her husband took over. Singletary's doing some good stuff but not good enough to make the playoffs this year unfortunately...

But I've never wanted to wear a football jersey, though I used to wear my 49ers cap to ride in before I got wise to helmets...


----------



## 23mjm (Oct 22, 2005)

As tightly as the NFL controls licensing on it's merchandise i would venture a guess that an NFL cycling jersey would run upwards of $200, I hear the NFL are quite the Nazis about that stuff.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Oh yeah?*



fastale said:


> I could care less about your chiefs (although I am glad they ditched LJ) but I hope your Royals have a good season soon, they deserve it.


I don't really care about the Chiefs. I hope the new leadership turns them around and they're successful. I stopped caring about them when they traded Jared Allen after running him down publicly for a lack of "character" but gave a $50MM contract to a guy who spit on women repeatedly. Poor leadership.

I'm hopeful for the Royals too. I'd like for them to be competitive again.


----------



## mudforlunch (Aug 9, 2004)

If I could find a Green Bay Packer jersey I would be all over that ****. Baseball is boring, Basketball is boring, the NFL is most definetly NOT boring, especially if you understand the intricacies of the game. Its like chess with 300 lb. dudes as pieces.


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

I see a lot of riders wearing Saints jerseys lately ... its all good

Black and Gold Superbowl


----------



## Alex Herrera (Nov 8, 2013)

*NFL biking Jerseys*

The licensing fees from the NFL are exorbitant hence no NFL biking jerseys


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

woo hoo, another long since dead thread brought back!

Why cant you use a NFL jersey for biking? Is it like wearing a white one-piece roadie lycra on a rainy DH race?


----------



## Oaktree (Dec 9, 2009)

I received an NFL jersey as a gift, the player shares his name with my son so my brother-in-law thought it was fitting. It is rugged and loose fitting so I tried riding in it. I felt like a tool to be in public with it.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Oaktree said:


> I received an NFL jersey as a gift, the player shares his name with my son so my brother-in-law thought it was fitting. It is rugged and loose fitting so I tried riding in it. I felt like a tool to be in public with it.


Lol, that's funny!


----------



## SandSpur (Mar 19, 2013)

Here you go! you can look just like your favorite NFL player: Look like you just escaped from Alcatraz | Novelty Cycling Gear


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

SandSpur said:


> Here you go! you can look just like your favorite NFL player: Look like you just escaped from Alcatraz | Novelty Cycling Gear


You could be extra "cool" and put your phone number on the back so all the bad girl chicks can call you later for extra curricular activities.


----------



## martinator (Feb 2, 2015)

pop_martian said:


> Oh, and the reason you see college cycling jerseys is that most colleges have a cycling program, hence the jerseys. Can't say that I have ever heard of an NFL cycling club.


Well, the Patriots do have a Charity Cycling club that rides the Pan-Mass Challenge...

Patriots Platelet Pedalers


----------



## ozz (May 30, 2006)

There's a lot of places that make custom cycling jerseys and they'll put on any logo you want them to. I doubt if the Steelers would sue over one unlicensed jersey.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

I can just see the reaction at the NFL jersey manufacturing plant. 

"Ok, folks, we need to design some new jerseys....for bike riders. But there's something odd here. They want us to design them in something called "small" and "medium." Now, relax people, I'm as confused as you are. But apparently there are people who can't wear our normal XXL, XXXL, and XXXXL. *shrugs*. Don't worry, we'll figure it out!"


----------

